# Do Crocus's Offer Early Spring Pollen..?



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know how good it is but in my garden I see a lot of bees on crocus ! So yea I guess crocus provides some pollen ...


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

*crocus*

My bees jump onto the early crocus, pollen gets taken to the hives. Last fall we planted a lot more of it for the bees.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I have seen bees on crocuses, but I think that mine favor maples when the two bloom at the same time (probably because maples are so much more prolific.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

While crocuses are attractive flowers, and any pollen from them can likely help bees, I think you would have to plant a tremendous number of bulbs to have any significant impact even on a single hive.

Like Aspera mentioned, my bees seem to favor tree blossoms at the time crocuses are blooming.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Nothing much that I know of is blooming yet here in my part of Kansas. Yet, the bees are packing their pollen basket sacs with some very light colored yellowish pollen-looking powder. It must be crocus and other early flowers, but ours aren't above the ground yet, so I have no idea what they're bring in. They seem to be in the throes of a major pollen run with the high number of bees returning with full, bulging baskets. I tasted a little pollen plug found at an entrance and it was a little sticky and lightly sweet. Wonder what the heck it was I put in my mouth, but I'm guessing pollen!?


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

My bees were bringing in skunk cabbage pollen. It's a pale greenish color.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Crocus is good, the bees love it. It it THE earliest pollen we get around here, it often blooms when there is still snow in places. The bees are just beginning to brood up so it's a case of a little bit goes a long way. Our crocus bed looks like it was trampled by the end of the day. The first real pollen flow here is pussy willow.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mine are all over the crocuses.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone, i'll be looking for some good deals on crocous bulbs this coming late fall, when retailers want to get rid of stock.I know i could never plant enough to sustain a hive,let alone several, but every little bit helps and variety is a plus...This past week i saw a couple bees bringing in a small amount of whitish pollen, my pussy willow buds are just starting to open. So far so good, all four hives survived the winter and are eating pollen patties and 1-1 syrup.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*saffron?*

BTW.... saffron comes from a type of crocus.... is it the stigmas or just the pollen itself that makes saffron?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

newbeematt said:


> BTW.... saffron comes from a type of crocus.... is it the stigmas or just the pollen itself that makes saffron?



It is the stigma's that make saffron. It has to be hand harvested and is very time sensitive, making it quite an expensive spice. Futhermore, it comes from a Fall flowering crocus-- C.sativus.
You can view and order it here:
http://www.brentandbeckysbulbs.com/spring/productview/?sku=46-0107

If you are wanting lots of spring crocus, order from these guys. Great prices and quality. Better price than anything you can get from youy local discount center. (Sales don't start until Summer)

http://www.vanengelen.com/catview.cgi?_fn=Product&_category=Crocus

The C. chrysanthus flowers first, then the C.tommasinianus, followed by the large flowered C. vernus.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting those Crocus links Walliebee, look like fair prices.. Has anyone observed a certain color as a bee's favorite, or is this irrevelent..? 
One more question, i have lots of moles and maybe voles as well, they never touch my daffadil bulbs. If i remember correctly, when i planted some tulip bulbs a few yrs back,the moles and whatever else devoured them. Do moles/voles ignore crocus bulbs as they do daffadils..? Or am i setting up a crocus feast for these underground critters..? I'd hate to spend money and my labor for crocus if there on the menu...! My cat does a good job of killing moles, but i think my 1 1/2 acre property is to much for her to patrol alone and be very effective.She keeps killing them and they keep coming, i guess i need a couple more outdoors cats..


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

if you find any thing else that kills those rascals PLEASE let me know. they ate all my carrots last year and have almost totally wiped out my purple coneflower patch. My place is infested with them.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*bulbs*

Squirrels will put a hammering on your bulbs also


----------



## David Moore (Aug 24, 2006)

Matt,
Get some Diazinon (not 100% on the spelling) granules. This will kill the grubs that the moles are feeding on and they will move on somewhere else. Hope this helps.
D.M.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I really hate to use any posion as it usually works it's way up the food chain. Owls, fox, and pets can become silent victims of poison bait. If you need to kill, try using traps.

I control the moles and voles with castor oil. I have found it to be an excellent repellent where I want to keep them away from a certain area. There are several premade products out there that work, but I've gotten the best results from a home brew I have made.

3 T. Castor Oil 
2 T. liquid detergent
1 Gallon warm water

Add all in a bucket. Use a hand held mixer to emulsify. Pour 1 cup per foot on the area you want to protect. Re-apply every 6 months. 

I've poured it right on top of bulbs after they were planted with no damage to the plants. I would not do that while they are activity growing.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*castor*

where can i buy castor oil? a pharmacy maybe? i get 1 or 2 volunteer castor bean plants around my house every year. supposedly just growing them repels moles and voles. i havent noticed any damage near the plants, but then again i dont have anything growing where the castor beans come up.


----------

